# What do you all feed?



## mads (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm interested in knowing what all of you feed and what you view are the pros and cons to that diet.

I used to feed my shorthairs a raw/home cooked diet, but I when I moved I switched to Commercial Kibble.

My GWP is now on Diamond puppy and I'm 80% sure she has developed allergies to the food, recently she has been reluctant to eat it and has started itching and scratching. She is on Frontline Plus and I checked her over; no bugs. 

Just curious to see what you all feed as I'm switching her diet.


----------



## rmd24 (Jul 3, 2008)

mads said:


> I'm interested in knowing what all of you feed and what you view are the pros and cons to that diet.
> 
> I used to feed my shorthairs a raw/home cooked diet, but I when I moved I switched to Commercial Kibble.
> 
> ...


 I used to feed Pro Plan but have just switched to Diamond Performance about a month ago. No issues with either food.


----------



## AireHunter (Mar 29, 2007)

I feed Pro Plan and raw. I tried to switch to Diamond and the dogs had issues on the other end. Lots of gas and big messy turds. The pro plan makes back yard clean up easier, and I don't have to leave my living room because the dog


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Enhance Pro Athlete. I haven't had any ear problems with JD since I switched over. He was on a lamb and rice before I switched. I talked to a guy that sells high end dog and pet food. He absolutely hates corn in a food with a passion. I don't think he would carry it if it did. He also said it seems the next thing that a lot of dogs seem to have problems with is chicken.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Pro Plan Performance

Less gas, less mess, easy clean up.

It's also about the only food that I've used so far that can keep meat on my Pointers without making them too fat or too skinny.

Thanks to my wife's career path I get a steep discount on the stuff too.


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

Good reading and info about dogs foods and whats in them good and bad.

I feed IAMS but most likely will be change soon, but the cost of good dog food is expensive.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Read your labels they will tell you a interesting story.

I try to stay away from meat by-products, and I like to see the meat listed first on the label. I would also avoid corn and wheat also.

I recently switched from Iams chicken to lamb and rice, hoping to get away from corn. My dogs had dryer coats from corn. They also use corn to up their claim to higher protein. Iams is not my favorite food, but easier to find if I have to run to Meijers 11pm at night because I forgot to by food.

I once had a veterinarian tell me that 90% of the time, if there are coat and skin issues, the food is the culprit.


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

I feed my ESS Canidae All Stages . Lot's of Pro's, good ingrediants, she loves it, dumps are small, consistant, regularly scheduled and easy to clean up, the only Con is when she does have gas (which is rather rare) it is wicked nasty and it is expensive - the local feed mill is the best price I found at $50.00 for a 44lb bag..


----------



## mads (Mar 11, 2010)

Rysalka said:


> ...but the cost of good dog food is expensive.


 Amen to that! I was going to just get a small bag of Solid Gold Barking at the Moon as that's what was recomended at the pet store that I shop at. But after reading the review for it, it looks like it's not suitable for puppies!

I figure I'll just buy small bags of food to see whether it affects her itching. I might just switch back to raw/homemade. Always kept my shorthairs in top shape, but there's a fine line there too making sure the dog can metabolize all the ingredients.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nutrisource.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

Taste of the wild


----------



## Pro-Management (May 19, 2010)

I have had GSP's and a GWP and have tried lots of different foods. Now I am using Blue Buffalo. Its a high end dog food and seems to do well with my GSP and my friends husky.


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

I switched from Pro Plan to Eukanuba active performance. Got tired of the incredible shrinking bag.


----------



## KEITH207 (Feb 17, 2005)

I switched from Pro Plan several months ago to Taste of the Wild. My ES was having constant ear infections with Pro Plan. After switching to Taste of the Wild the ear infections disapieared. 

I also looked at Dog Food Analysis web site:
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/
Good info on all the major brands.


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

I also give my dog/ Omega 3 Fish Oil 1000 Mg. daily..
Started this when we raised Siberians they would get hot spots, round sore devoid of hair caused by heat,,,,itched like mad..
A Vet had us give it a try, no more hot spot or itching and their coats stayed soft and shiny, since then it has worked on Springers, Setters, Labs, Border Collie, Huskies, Shizu, and a cat (cat licks a broken pill)


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

I fed my DD Diamond large breed puppy. I had good steady growth without any problems.

I now feed Pro-plan performance. 30/20. I think the dogs do best on this regime.

ATB


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

ProPlan Performance, have had no issues, was feeding proplan puppy when he was younger with no issues. I also like to stay away from treats that have Red 40 in it, they have found that red 40 causes kids to be hyper. and we found it made the dog the same way when given treats that had red 40 in it. I have also found red 40 in some dog food. just my 2 cents


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

Purina Mills "Exclusive- Performance" 30/20. Been using it for 4 years now. I tried a lot of the others before I like this the best.

http://www.pminutrition.com/exclusive_purple.html


----------



## Induna (Apr 19, 2007)

I fed Pro Plan from it's inception. Now with 6 dogs and the prices going up and bags getting smaller I switched to Diamond Natural C&R on the suggestion of Pioneer Kennels. No corn or wheat. Once the change over was done clean up is easy, BUT you'll know if you over feed. Gets messy. Once the dogs let me know how much they needed clean up is as easy as with Pro Plan. $23.40 for a 40# bag.


----------



## QuailTrap (Nov 19, 2008)

Induna said:


> I fed Pro Plan from it's inception. Now with 6 dogs and the prices going up and bags getting smaller I switched to Diamond Natural C&R on the suggestion of Pioneer Kennels.


Charlie,
What kind of kick-back is that guy at Pioneer Kennels getting from Diamond? Do you always follow his advise.:lol:


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Originally had my dogs on Purina One. Switched to Eukanuba on advice. Saw no difference, aside from a small price diff. Now with 3 dogs, I swtched them back over to Purina One. I only use the Lamb and Rice formula as the old dog has always had a sensitive stomach.


----------



## remmi870 (Mar 3, 2010)

I use Kent Feeds Native, It comes in several levels from 1 to 4 depending on your amount of exercise and performance wanted. All natural lamb or chicken.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

nutrena performance
annamaet 
or national


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Nutro Max Large Breed


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

My dogs eat ProPlan.


----------



## Induna (Apr 19, 2007)

QuailTrap said:


> Charlie,
> What kind of kick-back is that guy at Pioneer Kennels getting from Diamond? Do you always follow his advise.:lol:


Dave, Dave, Dave. Follow Scotts advice? Most of the time when it comes to dogs. Sounds like you have another nice litter on the way.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Innova. Quit Pro Plan because of the corn content & research I did on dog foods. I only started researching content when Pro Plan forced everyone into using the shredded blend. They got a lot of complaints on the shredded blend & swithced back, but started charging more. I lost confidence in Purina after that. I fed Candidae before finally switching to Innova. I liked Candidae, but learned others had, had problems with it, so just switched to Innova. I like it a lot. After researching foods I'd never go back to Purina. In fact if I wanted a decent food for cheaper, I'd buy COSTCO's premium. Its cheaper & better than Pro Plan as far as content. I believe its made by Diamond.


----------



## birdog12 (Feb 5, 2007)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Nutrisource.


Same here. Very happy with it.


----------



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

Enhance.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Pro Plan Performance. All my dogs seem to do well with it, and my trainer/handler feeds it, so when I get my trial dog home (or send him away) there's no transition to a different food.


----------



## HankVIII (Mar 23, 2010)

Diamond chicken and rice, 4-cups a day. Had no problems switching from Pro-Plan over a year ago.


----------



## luthergoomer (Jul 5, 2008)

Wellness Core, very expensive but very good ingredients. $54 for 26lbs


----------



## Ronald G. Mitchell (Sep 18, 2009)

I feed Enhance pro athlete. I buy it 12 bags at a time and get a good price. I have talked to at least two other breeders that feed the Enhance Hunter's Edge and say it is the best food for the money they have used. ARKAT has several different types and I am sure that have one that is satisfactory.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Ronald G. Mitchell said:


> I feed Enhance pro athlete. I buy it 12 bags at a time and get a good price. I have talked to at least two other breeders that feed the Enhance Hunter's Edge and say it is the best food for the money they have used. ARKAT has several different types and I am sure that have one that is satisfactory.


enhance pro is very good but with the hunters edge your right back with the corn base and other junk JMHO


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow... 3 pages about food since 10 this morning!

Purina Dog Chow. 

It's cheap; they look and act healthy, have plenty of energy (usually too much), and solid stools. Oh, and you can pick it up at 12am on a Sunday night at the local grocery store when you run out!

Go ahead ... crucify!


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Rysalka said:


> www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/
> 
> Good reading and info about dogs foods and whats in them good and bad.
> 
> I feed IAMS but most likely will be change soon, but the cost of good dog food is expensive.


Thanks for posting this site. Some of the things I suspected, like Iams Lamb and Rice really does have some corn in it. Its down on the list, but still, why pay for something that maybe is not that beneficial.

I paid .92/lb, and I compared notes tonight with Opeongo, Mike Frederick, and for just a few pennies more per pound, I can feed Professional, and has no corn, wheat, or garbage in the top ingredients. There are not alot of higher end foods in Cadillac, but I did see Call of the Wild. No junk in there, but the price was higher.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

This is nothing compared to the dogfood threads on the UKC site or prohound, the dogfood opinions are like a_ _ holes everyone has one LOL for what its worth another thing I do when comparing is to take the price,weight and Kcals to get the per cup value if you want to finese it.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

k9wernet said:


> Wow... 3 pages about food since 10 this morning!
> 
> Purina Dog Chow.
> 
> ...


Kevin, 

Many a dogs around our home and farm lived to the ripe old age of 10 or 11 on Purina dog chow, and with economics being what they are, you feed what you can afford, and what works for your dog. But, MacVet brought up the fact that everyday he informs a client there dog has cancer. And when I had very lean times, I often went for the cheapest food I could find, and I guarantee you, it was worse than Purina Dog Chow, usually the cheap stuff at the feed mill....they only ate twice as much...:lol: And then I just fed them the paper bag. But you gotta admit, I got a dog here now that is at least 11 years old, and still acts like a puppy. I think the food is alot better now than what it was 30 years ago.

When we were kids, the dog turds in the yard turned white, why was that? and what _did they put in that food?_ :lol::lol:


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

We recently switched from Inova to Acana in addition to his food we supplement weekly with cooked eggs, scrap venison, everyday he gets vitamins and glucosamine chondroitin for his joints.


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

We fed Canidae for about 5 years, until Diamond started producing it and the formula was changed. Was like an overnight explosion with loose stools and gas.  Changed the dogs to Wellness and this stopped. Tried VanPatton's but one dog has serious gas issues on it, to the point where it will be sleeping and you can hear it rip one out. Then you better hope it's not winter and you can leave the room or go outside.:yikes: Have switched both to Blue Buffalo and they seem to do well on it. It is spendy, just like Wellness but what goes in must come out. They do well on about 3 cups a day with both foods and I am not spending alot of time on clean up. Not every dog does well on every food, feed what you can afford and what works for your dogs.:idea:


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

sgc said:


> Innova. I only started researching content when Pro Plan forced everyone into using the shredded blend.


Not true, the Performance type of Pro Plan never went to shredded; and its a all life-stage food so you can feed from puppy to senior.


Ive use Pro Plan performance with no problems from my Brittany or GSP. The problem i develope is my wallet suffers. Though i do still feed it i have been switching every other bag with Chicken Soup for the Soul as its a holistic type; no problems with this food either and comperable price to Pro Plan.

I like everything Diamond has to offer including the price. Unfortunately one of my dogs did not take to the food well even after two attempts of gradual change over weeks.

So Pro Plan Performance and Chicken Soup for the Soul. Both about $1.10 per pound


----------



## mads (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow! Looks like I should have stopped in here during my lunch at work! Lots of great advice. I bought a small bag of Nutro Naturals venison and potato formula, sensitive skin and stomach like I said... should have stopped in here before work I could have checked it over on the dog food reviews site. Not necessarily the best choice, but my coworker suggested it highly. I suppose everyone has a favorite 

I'll give it a whirl, if the itching stops we know where the problem lies, if not, back to the drawing board. I'm really starting to consider going back to raw/homemade... just makes it hard when you have a dogsitter or get them boarded... or want to go back country camping :lol:


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

I feed Eukanuba Premium Performance all year to all 3 of my dogs. They eat about the same all year. Nice shiny coats, not much gas, firm hard turds etc.

I belong to their breeders program so every time I buy 5 bags I get one free. 20% discount, I also buy it at Pet Supplies Plus and get their cards stamped which gives me an additional 10 bucks off every 200 spent. So, it ends up costing me about 38 bucks for 40 pounds.

I haven't read all the studies but, I know my dogs do well on it. They never get burned out during longs hunts, they chow their food down.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I used to feed mine sautéed morels off the inner thighs of a virgin, now she gets Dog Chow.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

GSP Gal said:


> Thanks for posting this site. Some of the things I suspected, like Iams Lamb and Rice really does have some corn in it. Its down on the list, but still, why pay for something that maybe is not that beneficial.


Sandy that site has been around a while take it for its worth. The publisher has no more credential than you or I when it comes to qualifying what is or is not a quality dog food.
I think the best advice is and has always been to _"feed the dog"_ ,which interprets to feed and watch for results. The dogs will tell you what works and what does not.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> I used to feed mine sautéed morels off the inner thighs of a virgin,


 Let me know when you go back to that menu I'll be over for dinner!!! :xzicon_sm


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

GSP Gal said:


> But, MacVet brought up the fact that everyday he informs a client there dog has cancer.


Not to hijack this, but I think the cancer thing is rather complicated. What's in food can be a contributor, but environmental factors can't be discounted either, (i.e. -If you or your neighbors use herbicides or pesticides, your dog is at risk.) and genetics likely plays a role as well (i.e.-some breeds appear to be at higher risk for it than others).

Among the things that can cause cancer in my dogs, I put food down towards the bottom of the list. I'm not saying it can't contribute to it occurring, I just think there are larger, more obvious, causes.

Having said that, MacVet makes a very good point, especially if you consider the cumulative affect of the various substances that your dog is around and takes in on a daily basis.

JMO


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Diamond Maintenance during the off season and Diamond Extreme Athlete during hunting season. I have also had good luck with Pro Plan.


----------



## bbutler (Sep 3, 2008)

You cannot beat EVO it is a truly awesome food for the active dog. This is a direct link to the version that I feed. http://www.evopet.com/products/default.asp?id=1699
Just remember to feed your dog the food you can afford. 

This food is VERY popular in dog sports such as Frisbee, Dock Diving, and Mushing. 

You really can't beat 42% protein and 18% fat! Also with EVO you feed less food per 25 pounds of dog. EVO is also completely grain free.


----------



## Interceptor (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone know who makes Walmarts brand labeled Membersmark ?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

WestCoastHunter said:


> Not to hijack this, but I think the cancer thing is rather complicated. What's in food can be a contributor, but environmental factors can't be discounted either, (i.e. -If you or your neighbors use herbicides or pesticides, your dog is at risk.) and genetics likely plays a role as well (i.e.-some breeds appear to be at higher risk for it than others).
> 
> Among the things that can cause cancer in my dogs, I put food down towards the bottom of the list. I'm not saying it can't contribute to it occurring, I just think there are larger, more obvious, causes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Let me know when you go back to that menu I'll be over for dinner!!! :xzicon_sm


That would be tonight...already have the morels...what are you bringing to the table?


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I feed Pro Plan Performance to all my dogs from 8 weeks until mother nature takes them.

I have been wanting to try the new house formula at TSC its called 4 Life I think. Meat is #1 ingredient and low on the grain content. Anybody try it yet?


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> That would be tonight...already have the morels...what are you bringing to the table?


 An appetite.


----------



## QuailTrap (Nov 19, 2008)

I have been wanting to try the new house formula at TSC its called 4 Life I think. Meat is #1 ingredient and low on the grain content. Anybody try it yet?[/QUOTE said:


> I fed a couple of bags of it. The dogs liked it and it seemed to be okay. It is made by Diamond.


----------



## kcjablin (Sep 25, 2007)

I was feeding Wellness, the dog did fantastic on it but it's pricey. When we decided to get a second lab we needed to find something cheaper but I wanted to find something that had no corn and with no meat or chicken by products. I searched around a LOT and came up with Precise brand pet foods. They have several formulas and I really have been happy with their foods and even happier with their prices, they have a frequent buyer program where you basically get every 11th bag free. I also supplement with raw eggs several times a week, we have chickens so the dogs get all the cracked ones.


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

FYI: Raw eggs interferes with a dogs ability to produce I believe Biotin (Brain is getting old and the filing system is messed up. I will research the raw egg thing and see if I can post the info
Eggs are good for dogs but should be cooked...


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Rysalka said:


> FYI: Raw eggs interferes with a dogs ability to produce I believe Biotin (Brain is getting old and the filing system is messed up. I will research the raw egg thing and see if I can post the info
> Eggs are good for dogs but should be cooked...


Raw eggs contain an enzyme called avidin, which decreases the absorption of biotin, but I'm really not concerned about feeding them a few eggs a month.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

I feed Native - Level 2 (Level 3 during the winter)


----------



## llewella (Aug 19, 2009)

My 2 cents... as a few others have mentioned, it is very worth your time to check out any food you are considering feeding your dog, here: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com

You can learn a lot about the ingredients in any dog food and why it is good or bad. You would be surprised to find that most of the foods you may think are "good" are not at all... it's worth the visit to the site.

With a large kennel of dogs and wanting to be able to consistently afford a good food and be able to find it at all times, and after a lot of research, we fed Diamond NATURALS line and were thrilled with it. They did not have a Naturals puppy, though, and fed the pups Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lovers (which is also a Diamond product). Prices increased a while ago and ended up being within a few dollars of the Chicken Soup adult, so I switched to it. It rates 5 stars out of the 6 possible on the Dog Food Analysis site. The dogs do great on it. I get it for around $33 /35lb bag.


----------



## mads (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree that reading the ingredients and analysis is very important. The problem that I have been encountering is that everyone at the pet/feed store wants to recommend something different. They each have their favorites (which is fine) but a lot of what they recommend isn't as quality as they make it sound. : /

I've got to figure out which ingredient she is allergic to and try to eliminate it completely from her diet. I have strong suspicions (like many of of you) that it is the high corn content found in Diamond. I am in no way bashing this brand or food it has worked for me for years but not with this pup!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pheasantguy (Jun 21, 2000)

I have been using Pro Plan Performance for mush of my almost ten year old GSP's life. I have used other brands/formulas but always came back to that and have never regretted it. The reasons I switched was different factors, mainly sugges.tions of others usage, but will stick to PPP


----------



## Direwolf (Feb 13, 2003)

Diamons Lamb and Rice or Chicken and Rice. No complaints but watch Diamond foods, there can be huge difference in corn content from one line to the next. We usually go with the Lamb and Rice.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

My thought is, if you're going to supplement with raw (as some do) or good meat leftovers & eggs, then you can feed cheaper brands (that have corn, like Purina); otherwise, it's an owners responsibility to feed the best dry food like Core Wellness, Innova, etc. You can read the ingredients to know its good or you can tell by the price (in most cases). If it has filler, like corn, at all, in its ingredients & all you're feeding is dry food, I would switch foods to a better (no corn/no filler) brand.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Over on UJ someone reported that Natura (Innova, California's naturals) had been sold to Proctor and Gamble so watch out for any formula changes.
I have seen it already in Innova RM that I fed one of my Setters for over 5 years and have made the switch to Nature's Logic beef formula. 
I feed my other two Nutrisource.


----------



## Direwolf (Feb 13, 2003)

sgc said:


> My thought is, if you're going to supplement with raw (as some do) or good meat leftovers & eggs, then you can feed cheaper brands (that have corn, like Purina); otherwise, it's an owners responsibility to feed the best dry food like Core Wellness, Innova, etc. You can read the ingredients to know its good or you can tell by the price (in most cases). If it has filler, like corn, at all, in its ingredients & all you're feeding is dry food, I would switch foods to a better (no corn/no filler) brand.



Interesting that you say that, the only thing we don't put in our compost is meat... keeps the animals out of it and the smell down. Conveniently, we happen to house a four legged carnivore, our ESS  It works out perfectly, we throw no food away. Our dog gets the meat, everything else goes into the compost!


----------



## smokem (Feb 6, 2003)

AireHunter said:


> I feed Pro Plan and raw. I tried to switch to Diamond and the dogs had issues on the other end. Lots of gas and big messy turds. The pro plan makes back yard clean up easier, and I don't have to leave my living room because the dog


 Same story for my dog except I don't feed raw.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

What is the issue with corn as an additive in any brand of dog food? And I'm not pointing at corn as the #1 ingredient, but it appears from all the threads on all the boards in the last number of years there is a distaste for corn at any level in dog food.
I ask why? What data supports this position?


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Bobby said:


> What is the issue with corn as an additive in any brand of dog food? And I'm not pointing at corn as the #1 ingredient, but it appears from all the threads on all the boards in the last number of years there is a distaste for corn at any level in dog food.
> I ask why? What data supports this position?


Every one of my setters have told me in no uncertain terms that they hate corn, especially creamed corn.

I was feeding Nutrisouce, but recently lost our quantity discount which made it affordable. Switching over to Diamond Naturals Adult Chicken and Rice. Has the same ingredients and priority of ingredients as Nutrisource at $27.99 for a 40 lb. bag. And best of all - no corn. :lol:

I called Diamond today and was told all ingredients are from the U.S. except chickory root is from Belgium, Potatos are from Germany, and (in the case of Lamb recipes) lamb is from New Zealand.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Direwolf said:


> Interesting that you say that, the only thing we don't put in our compost is meat... keeps the animals out of it and the smell down. Conveniently, we happen to house a four legged carnivore, our ESS  It works out perfectly, we throw no food away. Our dog gets the meat, everything else goes into the compost!


I don't throw food away either, I have a 17 year old boy! 
His nickname is now "Pacman":lol:


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Wheat. corn. and soy are three of the most common allergens to dogs, The wife owns a grooming shop and see dogs with all kinds of skin issues and 9 out 10 times these issues clear up after a few weeks with no C/W/S Saves them a vet visit and exspensive creams from the vet for something so simply.


----------



## Induna (Apr 19, 2007)

kek25 said:


> I was feeding Nutrisouce, but recently lost our quantity discount which made it affordable. Switching over to Diamond Naturals Adult Chicken and Rice. Has the same ingredients and priority of ingredients as Nutrisource at $27.99 for a 40 lb. bag. And best of all - no corn. :lol:
> 
> I called Diamond today and was told all ingredients are from the U.S. except chickory root is from Belgium, Potatos are from Germany, and (in the case of Lamb recipes) lamb is from New Zealand.


 Don't tell my dealer how much you're paying for Diamond Natural. I'm paying under $24 a bag.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Induna said:


> Don't tell my dealer how much you're paying for Diamond Natural. I'm paying under $24 a bag.


That's a great price, Charlie. We were able to negotiate down to $26.60 a bag with a minimum 20 bag purchase.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

kek25 said:


> That's a great price, Charlie. We were able to negotiate down to $26.60 a bag with a minimum 20 bag purchase.


 I think the beef formula is cheaper than the chicken by a few dollars.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

micooner said:


> Wheat. corn. and soy are three of the most common allergens to dogs, .


Common, it's a qualitative statement. How common? 5% of dogs, 50% of dogs. How much is hereditary? 

We've had a bug going thru the kennel this spring. I also changed food prior to this episode from National Performance Plus (used exclusively since the big Diamond episode in 2005) to Diamond Extreme Athlete. (I wonder too why I went back to Diamond after the episode they had)

Why the change? Corn, and all the stuff written on the evils of corn. The farts with the Diamond product were unbelievable (but a good cover up for mine) But we kept with it, in part because I bought 6 bags. Then the bug went thru the kennel. (I am in no way point at the food for this bug) A number of trips to the vet and a discussion of all things related. The vet asked why I changed food. Corn. She claims it's overblown and if I wasn't having issues from the food why change. Good point. I had no issues with my food for 4 plus years and only changed for some unsubstantiated reason(s).
After a few weeks of antibiotics and other meds, and a change back to the National Performance Plus the kennel is back to normal, I'm now blamed for all gas generated and all are happy. My crew has no problem with the corn in their food.

But I still haven't seen data that supports the corn issue. Is it out there?


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

First off I don't care what anybody feeds whatever works for you fine. We were just tired of our customers going to the vets for coat and skin problems being charged hundreds of dollars when all it took was a change of diet, meaning no W/C/S. What some don't get is that it takes a few weeks to try out a new feed, I give my dogs at least 4 weeks if not longer. Currently feeding diamond natural C/R and paying 24 per bag.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Science Diet Lamb and Rice Fed him the same in Puppy until he was 1


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

My dogs have never had a problem with corn, but there seems to be several people on this board and others who have had dogs with alergies, switched to a no corn diet, and solved the problem. 

I originally went with Nutrisource because it was rate higher on some of those dog food rating boards in terms of ingredients and priority of ingredients than the ones I was feeding previously. It also contains no corn, but that wasn't the reason I switched. Dogs have done very well on it. 

Bobby, I put my dogs on Diamond Extreme Athlete a while back and ended up with a lot of gas and loose stools. Had been feeding them Diamond Adult premium without a problem. Figured the issue stemmed from the fact Extreme Athlete is 32/25 protein/fat and their systems couldn't take it. They do fine on 26/15 -26/18 feeds.

Bottom line - Use what works for you.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

kek25 said:


> My dogs have never had a problem with corn, but there seems to be several people on this board and others who have had dogs with alergies, switched to a no corn diet, and solved the problem.
> 
> I originally went with Nutrisource because it was rate higher on some of those dog food rating boards in terms of ingredients and priority of ingredients than the ones I was feeding previously. It also contains no corn, but that wasn't the reason I switched. Dogs have done very well on it.
> 
> ...


As with Kek, my dogs have never had a problem with corn either...

I fed Nutro High Performance for years, was very happy, they changed the formula and my dogs stools went to hell. I then switched to Sam's club exceed for quite some time and was also very happy, then I switched to a variety of diamond products (including the extreme athlete), they all started out well but sooner then later the stools went to hell and the gas could peal paint.

I am now paying the long dollar for Pro Plan perforamce which I have fed from time to time, I am mixing it in the off season with Purina One. Once July 15th hits I will be back on the PPP. 

My dogs seem to have the most consistent stools and no gas and least amount of waste on PPP maybe it is the corn maybe not, corn does burn hot but this food seems to just work, like the old Nutro High Energy worked.

I agree with some of Keith's thoughts.


----------



## Interceptor (Apr 15, 2008)

Couple things I don't understand from my experience and reading other posts.

A number of posts state their dogs have large poo piles when eating Diamond products. So what part of the product is in that poo pile ? 

Why does ProPlan produce small poo piles ?

Why does Diamond produce vile gas ?

Why is ProPlan typically gasless ?

ed


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

This is what I feed.

http://www.bluebuff.com/products/dogs/wilderness-chicken.shtml

http://www.bluebuff.com/products/dogs/health-bar-pumpkin-cinnamon.shtml

http://www.bluebuff.com/sample/true-blue-results.php


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

Meijer brand green bag, no gas good stools.


----------



## mads (Mar 11, 2010)

The large stools are caused by ingredients that are undigestable or that the dog can't metabolize as well as the other ingredients. My initial response would be to say there are more fillers in Diamond and larger amounts of corn. However I have yet to do my "what does corn really do?" research. Large poos= large amounts of undigestable foods. I would also assume that is the reason for the noxious gas. 

As far as corn goes I'm not for it or against it. But it is one of the top allergens for dogs in their food: corn, wheat, and soy are the top three. If it works fo you and your dog great! I'm envious!  

Update for Nera, she is being a stinker, still itching (of course it's been less than a week and I don't expect results just yet), but still no interest in eating. She's the weirdest dog I've ever owned, she will lay down and eat her food out of her bowl and leave it half full, or not even touch it. I'm used to the GSP vaccuum!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Interceptor (Apr 15, 2008)

"The large stools are caused by ingredients that are undigestable or that the dog can't metabolize as well as the other ingredients. My initial response would be to say there are more fillers in Diamond and larger amounts of corn. However I have yet to do my "what does corn really do?" research. Large poos= large amounts of undigestable foods. I would also assume that is the reason for the noxious gas. "

This is my though also and why I asked the question. I don't get the value in buying food filled with fillers that serve no purpose other then making large poo piles and vile gas.
ed


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Interceptor said:


> Couple things I don't understand from my experience and reading other posts.
> 
> A number of posts state their dogs have large poo piles when eating Diamond products. So what part of the product is in that poo pile ?
> 
> ...


I don't think you can make such a broad observation regarding Diamond as a whole. You have to look at the particular formula being referred to. I could say my dogs all got Diarrhea eating Pro Plan and puked up what looked like water soaked sponges when I fed them Pro Plan and in effect give a bad review of the Pro Plan brand. But that only occurred with my dogs when Purina switched to the shredded bits formula. They were fine with the old formula. When I fed Diamond Adult Premium to my dogs the stools were firm and not excessive; however, when I switched to Diamond Extreme Athlete (much higher protein/fat content) I began to see problems.


These threads often become a brand loyalty argument rather than providing constructive information. The only way to determine what works for specific individuals is by trial and error, which is why I said use what works for you in an earlier post.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

This thread has been really helpful. I've been debating about changing feed for our lab with an eye on one that will be good for my setter pup as well when she gets to where I can feed her an adult feed. Right now they're both on Pro Plan, puppy and adult chicken(not shredded). The main reasons I initially started looking into this was based on comments from my pups breeder that he was feeding Native and that cutting corn out of the food helps his setters handle heat a little better. Couple that with the one phrase I saw on her that I like about Pro Plans "incredible shrinking bag" I've really been considering a change. I don't mind spending good money on food but like most I need to maintain the balance between cost and quality. I really like the make up of some of these foods I've read about but I'd like to know how many ofin particular saw any differences in handling heat when they cut the corn out of the diet?
Generally my dogs are healthy and not having problems, so I don't want to upset the apple cart for nothing.


----------



## francismcgee (Jul 13, 2009)

I feed Arkat Enhance Pro Athlete 30/22. I've been really happy with this food...and I have tried several of the higher priced feeds including Acana, EVO, and Pro Plan.

I have found that my high-energy, well exercised GSP loses too much weight on any ratio less than 30% protein, 20% fat. She even lost a little weight on the EVO, which I think is a really good food.


----------



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

My dogs like there corn soaked in water, then roasted on a fire with there husks still on cooked to a golden brown,put on some melted butter and some saltnpeppa.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

And I like fries soaked in cheese/sour cream and covered with bacon but it doesn't make it good for me... lol but wow does it taste good! :evil:


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

I've fed Diamond performance formula for about 3 years now, year round, in 2 dogs of different breeds, with no gas and great results. Low stool volume, hard, no gas, and nice coats and muscle tone.

1 older lab gets Exceed, which I love and would feed all the time but lack the close proximity to a Sam's Club (as well as a membership) and rely on someone else to grab a bag when they make the 50 mile trip to the nearest store.

I can't say the same for Black Gold, which I had zero luck with over a several month trial period. I had a local dealer and was hoping for the best, just didn't pan out as a productive feed for my dogs.


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

lking said:


> I've fed Diamond performance formula for about 3 years now, year round, in 2 dogs of different breeds, with no gas and great results. Low stool volume, hard, no gas, and nice coats and muscle tone.
> 
> 1 older lab gets Exceed, which I love and would feed all the time but lack the close proximity to a Sam's Club (as well as a membership) and rely on someone else to grab a bag when they make the 50 mile trip to the nearest store.
> 
> I can't say the same for Black Gold, which I had zero luck with over a several month trial period. I had a local dealer and was hoping for the best, just didn't pan out as a productive feed for my dogs.


Exceed has a couple types, what do you feed? Thanks


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

Performance 30-20


----------



## Induna (Apr 19, 2007)

kek25 said:


> That's a great price, Charlie. We were able to negotiate down to $26.60 a bag with a minimum 20 bag purchase.


Thanks Keith. I got food this A.M. Went up to $24.90. You had to tell them what you were paying didn't you.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Induna said:


> Thanks Keith. I got food this A.M. Went up to $24.90. You had to tell them what you were paying didn't you.


They told me if they charged you a dollar more per bag I could get an additional dollar per bag off. Thanks, Charlie. :lol: 

My buddy that ordered the food said there's a good chance we'll be getting the additional 10% of food per bag (i.e. 44lbs.) instead of 40 lbs. Must be running some type of special.


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

lking said:


> Performance 30-20


Thank's, I've used the same Performance 30-20 on five different dogs,all different breeds, and only a slight skin dryness problem on one. Every dog is different.


----------



## HRKPOINTINGLABS (Jan 13, 2006)

www,gundogdoc.com 

I tend to listen to guys with his credentials. He also posts regularly on the upland journal forum, and had some good info on a similar thread over there about a month back. 
I feed Arkat enhanced, the endurance formula most of the time, and step up to Pro Athlete when working the hunting season.. The corn thing has a lot to do with processing, the fears are probably over-rated. as with so many things dog. Do your homework.

For my pups its; #1-Eagle pack Lg breed puppy, or #2-nutri-source (LBP)

***Note: this is Paco/Frank posting from HRKS computer....could not log in as myself...LOL.


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

eep, some people really get upinarms about this topic don't they? 

Iams Large breed puppy? yay or nay

Originally the breeder i got him from was feeding him diamond lamb and rice formula but after talking to the vet she said to go for science diet or something with a little larger name and at the time i was clueless as to who or what diamond was.. blah blah, But now after reading dozens of articles online from different places I'm completely clueless as to what i should feed him and when i should switch to adult formula (4months? or a year like all the bags say?)

Ive read about the grain free products that have lots of protein and meat products but at the same time ive read that i shouldn't feed that to a puppy because of the increase in risk for hip displashia (spelling) because its too high in this and that

Bottom line is i want to do everything i can to avoid those hip issues later on in life so id like to know now (being he is 4 months) what i should do.. you guys have lots of info so point me the right way =D

kinda makes me seem like a paranoid new parent..


----------



## mads (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm right there with ya "paranoid new parent" 

With "large breeds" or dogs projected to be over 50 pounds full grown, it is a toss up. Yes the bag recommends feeding puppy food for 1 year, some even suggest 15 months. Puppy foods designed for a large breed puppy have less protein than regular puppy foods. The idea behind it is that less protein=slower/more controlled growth= less stress on the pups bones (including the hips however early onset hip displaysia is often genetic). Some of the large breed puppy foods have the same amount of protein as adult dog diets. The reason they suggest 12-15 months is that the pups bones have not yet fused. The plates fuse at age 6-8 months and the skeleton is fully mature at 12 months, with some of the larger breeds 15m.


Look at it this way: what is to be gained by switching to adult food? Is there any reason why you should switch i.e. food refusal, allergic reactions, etc.? Personally I would stick with the puppy food, Iams is a good choice, my mother kept her Brittanies on it for years before switching to Diamond. I suggest reading your labels, and comparing the protein % as well as the other ingredients.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Mads,

My veterinarian recommended that we stay the course with large breed puppy food also- If you look at the bag, you will see that it is higher in calcium, makes sense. Calcium for stronger bones and connective ligaments.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

QUOTE=Hevi;3200872]Diamond Maintenance during the off season and Diamond Extreme Athlete during hunting season. I have also had good luck with Pro Plan.[/QUOTE]



Our black lab has a sensitive stomach, Iams, "Blue", Pro Plan, notta.
Once we switched to Diamond, she was fine. We switch from maintenance to "high performance" just before hunting season, without issues.


----------

